# Maui Landscape Photo Spots



## bgran8 (May 14, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I've been to Maui a number of times and have photographed some great landscape spots there, but I am wondering what spots I could be missing. Does anyone have any favorite landscape photo destinations they would be willing to share in Maui? Any specifics on finding the spots would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bgran8 (May 15, 2013)

No ideas out there?


----------



## dtndvm (May 15, 2013)

1. Japanese cemetery overlooking the red sand beach at Hana.
2. The red sand beach itself.
3. The first beach on the road to Hana always has a number of surfers that are great for action shots.

I'm at work now or I would post a few examples


----------



## dppaskewitz (May 15, 2013)

Nakalele Blowhole off Route 340
The Beach off Route 36 (Hana Highway) in front of Mama's Fish House and to the right.


----------



## bgran8 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

